# Utah dove hunting



## mattgowans (Sep 6, 2007)

hey i was wondering if anybody knew of any spots in utah where i could go out and shoot some dove with my older brother. He is here from out of town and has never done a dove hunt, but i havent either so im lost on this whole dove hunting thing lol. so any information on where i could go would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

well i am not from around there but your best bet is to scot , look for them find out were they feed and hunt there. or were the drink during the day. Yor best food source there is probably going to be corn. Just watch them and find a good place to set up in between the food and water and enjoy. i hope this helps. good luck.


----------



## mattgowans (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks for the advice james ill have to go around and look, do you know if they like sage brush???


----------

